# Turn off Dish on Demand



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

I like the idea, but lets face it , it cant compare to what cable has to offer.. CAble has tons of channels at all times, Dish on Demand has some 5 or so.. and they are all PAY! so its a waste of space for me (not to mention , i rather just have the HD DOD's but i didnt see any.. 

well as i was saying. I would like to recover some space and get DOD. any ideas? future upgrade maby?

e..b


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There have been rumors that in the future we *could* see the ability to disable On Demand... however, it really would not free up much drive space. I forget the exact number, but it would be practically negligible for additional HD recording.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

eatonjb said:


> I like the idea, but lets face it , it cant compare to what cable has to offer.. CAble has tons of channels at all times, Dish on Demand has some 5 or so.. and they are all PAY! so its a waste of space for me (not to mention , i rather just have the HD DOD's but i didnt see any..
> 
> well as i was saying. I would like to recover some space and get DOD. any ideas? future upgrade maby?
> 
> e..b


It is obviously not a very good feature compared to cable. There are some free items. They are listed under TV Entertainment.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Unlikely you'll ever be given an option to disable the DoD features.


----------

